# NEW UNOFFICIAL PFF SHARK TOURNEY CHECK IN!!!



## Clay-Doh

O.K., it is upon us. Now that everyones freezers are overflowing with saved up chum and fish carcasses, this weekend is looking good! 82-84 degrees, sees 2 foot so far on friday with bays smooth!

Lookin foward to this!

Team Chunky Love is in and paid!

Bladeco is in and paid!

Get-N-Wade if still able to make it that weekend is paid. I decided to waive his entry fee since he is putting up 2nd and 3rd place prizes from his tackle shop, and nice ones!

Check in if your in!


----------



## Clay-Doh

And here are the rules again!

*This will be May 9th thru 11th!*



_This went great last year, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! Lets do the same this year!!_ 

*<U>RULES:</U>* 

Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday April 11th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday1 pm April 13th.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday before the tournament.(date to be determined) If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat,ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take 75% with 25% for Team with largest shark in junior angler division, 15 years old and younger.If winning shark is from a Team that does have a junior angler, than 100% of prize to that team. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable.

UPDATE!!!!!! New Prizes!!A new 114h Senator on a 30/80 slammer andGimbal beltfor 2nd place and aSeeker American series 40/100 lb. 7' roller tip rod and a tackle bag for 3rd place, Donated by Get-N-Wade (Mitch) from Get-N-Wade Tckle in the Gulf Breeze Flea Market!!! (850) 565-0920. He can get you some great deals for what you need, and you might need to talk to him before the tournament to get your gear in order! Thanx man!


Entry fees can be paid up until the official start time Friday, April 11th 4 pm.

Cookout sunday (or saturday if friday nite goes well )afternoon,with some fried shark nuggets. Maybe saturday also if it turns out some of us can actually catch one of these things! $50 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $65 I think, and can bepurchased online.You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that.









This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 

BOSS Commercial Building Services 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH". Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me! 

My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid!









There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament. 

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced.


----------



## sniper

Team SNIPER isIN to WIN!!! 

I know for a fact Getsome is in I just talked to him but I will let him post his HooRahh!


----------



## Get'n Wade

I'm in! Clay , You didn't have to do that, Thanks man. I'll throw in a few RaffelGoodies at the meeting.


----------



## JoshH

fishwerksfab is in



is it cool if we just pay at the beach Clay ?


----------



## JoshH

Are we gonna use channel 68 again?


----------



## Travis Gill

How much money is gonna be in this thing?


----------



## sniper

The money depends on the number on entries. 

Dont be in it for the money, be in it for the fun. I got the money in the bag. See what you can get for second place.


----------



## Travis Gill

I'm not really into shark fishing but I'll gladly take yalls money if I can go this weekend. I was just curious how much will be in it


----------



## sniper

I'll prob. take home a grand.


----------



## Get'n Wade

Since Clay did what he did , I am going to put up a 8' Cobia/King Rod for raffel at the the meeting. It will be one of the 3rods pictured below, your choice. We can do a Boat/Team name or numberout of aHat drawing, or the first one to down a shot glass of Menhaden oil with a warm Hieneken chaser.A Shimano Stratic 5000 Fito the team that Hooks and Releases the first legal shark of the tournament,(radio inhook-up/ radio in release)on designated channel/cell phone ,via relay through another boator how ever. Good luck. Look foward to meeting everyone.


----------



## J.Sharit

KaneMano is in and we'll pay you at the McRae site. Clay,What time are you going to be out there? And is there a rule meeting up front before the tourney?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thanx Get-N-Wade! You are really bein too genorous....all these second place and third place losers dont deserve squat!...:moon hee hee...

Kane...no offiicial meet time...fishing can begin at 4 pm. Pay entry fees before, or that afternoon/ evening.

Josh, yes...we'll make 68 the channel again.

I will probably be gettin there late...again like last year...evening time. Some of us actually work for a livin! hee hee


----------



## coochie

GET & WADE i have to tell ya that is was my idea that we omit your entry fee, i told Clay that was the nice thing to do . SO Clay back off on getting all the props ,, this one is mine :moon love ya clay-doh :shedevil


----------



## Clay-Doh

Not just my friends, but my own woman gives me hell too! :letsdrink


----------



## Travis Gill

Get'n'Wade you are a very generous person


----------



## GMan

ENTERED, and FEARLESS....

I may have extra room Friday.


----------



## coochie

awhhh hell Branden,,, you thinkCHUNKY LOVEis scared? bring it on SUCKER:moon


----------



## coochie

*AWHHH HELL,, YOU ALL BRING IT ON :shedevil .COOCHIE IS DOIN THE HAPPY DANCE..........*


----------



## konz

> *Generator Man (5/6/2008)*ENTERED, and FEARLESS....
> 
> I may have extra room Friday.


ENTERED, and FAT.... does that count for anything?


----------



## coochie

*OK people ,, here's how it is gonna go again this year... Team Chunky Love will get there late Friday evening , like always late :doh thats my husband .. they will catch the first SHARK and i must say it is going to be the WINNING shark, so my husband can sleep the rest of the weekend ,, like last time and everyone coming to our tent waking us up:moon,, so let's all have fun .... see ya there*


----------



## GMan

OK you all know this is my first tourney. I aint skeered of no Chunky Love monkeys...

I gots my cane pole and some string Im ready to do this thang.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Wheres everyone at? Seemed like we had a count of about 13 or so boats for the last dates!


----------



## J.Sharit

I think we got some of the teams a little scared..........don't be fraid boys "get u sum" only $80 to get your feelins hurt.


----------



## bladeco

yea well we already have the winning shark in a pen offshore haha just have to go drop the line int he pen and pull her out HAHAHAHAHA!!!! j/k I do know some spots that produce so I think you are in for some competition there team chunk lovers!


----------



## Brad King

I think Mothers Day has everyone scared off. My father and I will be offshore saturdaychasing a wahoo. Will anyone be around McCrae Saturday early evening? We could stop by for a beer or two!:letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man

Team Ocean Man checking in. I will pay you at Mcrea Friday night if your not out Sharking. I too have to work so I will be getting there pretty late (10:00ish).


----------



## Clay-Doh

Glad your still in Matt!!!

GloryBoy...we'll be around...if we're all out sharkfishin..I guess that just means all our wimminz will be on the island unprotected! Maybe you shouldn't stop by!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Brad King

LOL!!!!


----------



## Get'n Wade

About what time are people going to start showing up at Ft. Mcree tomorrow?


----------



## Ocean Man

Sorry guys, I had Chinese food for lunch today and my fortune says it all.....


----------



## GMan

Im getting there around....well just dark enough to not see how to put up my tent.:banghead

Ok Im needing two guys. Or maybe one if Rubberboat contacts me.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa MAtt! No chance man!

Hey Gettin...I am TRYING to get there late afternoon. We'll see how well I do. I am notoriously late!

Channel 68 is the channel...my number is (850) 777-1221

Any body who can bring some chunks of hardwood for the fire? I am bringing some oak..and last year we kinda had a lil commune...a circle of tents around the fire. I have a great ingenious cooking grate if any of you rember it.

One more day till Team Chunky Love does it again!!!!


----------



## sniper

I have a ton of wood here at the house. I will take what I can out there. I willbe loaded down tho. I am donating a keg of Bud Lite in the name of the Pensacola Racquet Club and Sniper Contracting. I will haul the cooler can and the keg and ice out there to McKree.Please everyone make sure I get this back. I had a business pay for it and need to return the deposit after this Weekend. I dont drink bud light. It is just for the people to drink during this tourney. A gift. Please make sure it stays with Clay. I will get it from him after the tourney.

ENJOY IT!!!!

Shark fishing, 80 deg. temps, free food and FREE BEER!!!! How can you beat that?


----------



## Lockout

Clay - I will be out there late tonight I guess. Like I said the little womens plans are FN up my weekend but Im trying to get out there at least for some BS'n and beer drinking then pack up in the morning.Ya'll will be fishing anyway. SAVE ME a spot in the ring of tents man....I dont want to have to set up in some rough neighborhood on the other side of the tracks in some sand ghetto area.


----------



## coochie

*ok all,,, Coochie is up , been up sense 6 am, getting ready for this thing. i will try my best to get my husband up and runnung early :banghead*


----------



## GMan

Do sharks eat chicken nuggets? Wippin up some chum, had to wait till the wife was gone to use the kitchen. See yall out there.....

tee hee:shedevil


----------



## Telum Pisces

Guys, I'll be sure to swing by tomorrow. I will be out with the family sometime tomorrow at McRee.

It's looking a little rough in the forecast for this weekend. You guys fishing this thing have fun and be carefull.


----------



## Getsome

Man the forecast has changed, NOAA is calling for 3'-5' on Saturday and 4'-6' on sunday. That sucks, chance on rain on Saturday night and Sunday morning.


----------



## [email protected]

will stop by tomorrow. will have the kids, family weekend and also wife threatened me being mothers day weekendand she doesn't fish. if you all need me to bring anything out call me by 10:00am tomorrow morning. konz has my number. good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Telum Pisces

If anyone need any firewood, let me know. I can load some up in the truck and have it at Sherman Cove while we are out tomorrow. It would be a short putt over there to load it from my truck for you guys that are staying the night. It's all oak


----------



## sniper

yeah that offshore thing is looking rough. prob. have to stay in close :banghead

cant have perfect weather all the time.


----------



## Lockout

weather sux....Gotta say...Told ya so !


----------



## JoshH

Well be out there in a little while trying to catch some secret bait (live bluefish) :hoppingmad


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sweeeeeeet! We are pullin out in about an hour...5:30.

John...if you can bring some firewood, that would be great!

Lockout! well see y athere man!

Sniper donated a keg.... got it in the back of my truck...there is a whole ******* story behind that ordeal...hee hee...

Anybody who wants some of Sniper and Aprils free beer, bring a bag of ice to keep the keg cold.

This bad boy is on!!!!!!

Channel 68.

My number is (850) 777-1221


----------



## Ocean Man

Josh, Clay, shouldn't ya'll be out there already? I mean if you don't get a head start how do you ever expect to beat Team Ocean Man.

See everybody late tonight. I am still stuck in the office.:boo


----------



## flyingfishr

Good luck guys, may the dirtiest scoundrel win! Hope to make it out there tomorrow to see how things are going.


----------

